# Monsters to be.........



## Fire-Eel-Man (Feb 13, 2011)

*South American Lungfish....*








*Smaller of 2 Adonis Plecos My bigger one has a much bigger trailer..*








*& a True Monster fish......not the best pic of a baby aba aba...*








*just a good start still waiting for some Fire eels...*


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, that Aba Aba is tiny ! 

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Fire-Eel-Man (Feb 13, 2011)

LOL that why its a baby LOL but he is growing nice and fast


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

you need a monster cat in there


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Starting all over again. Nice to see some monsters fish. That aba aba will sure grow nice. Add more monster in there.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

very nice, those are some sweet fish.


----------



## Fire-Eel-Man (Feb 13, 2011)

*Yes I need a few big cats but also want an Australian aro, and a few big fire eels*


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm getting some 4-5 inches leichardti arowana soon. I'll let u know if I get them. I might have extra.


----------



## Fire-Eel-Man (Feb 13, 2011)

*cool also looking for an African arro 2 giraffe cats and 2 big fire eels*


----------

